# Grand River, SR84 bridge - Helen Hazen



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I went down on Saturday to realize there's a ton of construction going on and they have that area posted from 84 bridge to lower Helen hazen area. 

Anyone know if its temporary due to the construction? I hope - love that piece of river.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

They have been working there all summer. Looks to me like they wont be done till next summer. I believe its a 3 year project. They are replacing the train bridge. The fish wont make it up much farther as there is a huge causeway they built to work on the bridge. I don't think many fish will make it to Harpersfield.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ya13ya03 said:


> They have been working there all summer. Looks to me like they wont be done till next summer. I believe its a 3 year project. They are replacing the train bridge. The fish wont make it up much farther as there is a huge causeway they built to work on the bridge. I don't think many fish will make it to Harpersfield.


they have covert pipes in. plenty of fish will make it up just fine


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Property is posted and under surveillance, but since there’s no work done during the weekend, I can’t see why there shouldn’t be a problem accessing the river. I fished above and below the bridge over the weekend and there wasn’t a problem.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

master of steel said:


> Property is posted and under surveillance, but since there’s no work done during the weekend, I can’t see why there shouldn’t be a problem accessing the river. I fished above and below the bridge over the weekend and there wasn’t a problem.


We were above at helen hazen and skunked....you do any good around 84? I like HH for swing in the.mobing water or hardware chuckin in the big froggy stretches, some big river back there... shitty hike in the fall before.snow knocks down the brush.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I fished Helen Hazen and caught a few, as did several other guys. The steelhead are making it through the construction.


----------

